# 3 golden angels



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

19 months ago, this was my beautiful family of four goldens. Now only the one on the right end is still with me. The two on the left, Conner and Annabel, are gone from old age catching up to them. To lose them after spending most of my adult life with them leaves me feeling like a part of me is missing, and I will always love, miss, and remember them, but I know that is the circle of life. But it's the third one, my dear Phoenix, who died at only 2 1/2, that leaves me in tears daily still. He was my heart and soul, and I don't think I will ever truly get over his loss. 

Too many tears in too short of a time. In three weeks I am bringing home a new puppy to join me and Flip, and I hope to have no more losses for many many years.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

How heartbreaking. I can't begin to imagine the loss of three of those beauties in such a short amount of time. Losing one is hell on earth, I can't comprehend three.

Your new pup will make your heart feel good.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm so sorry for you loss......


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I just can't imagine that much loss ? So very sorry.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. I have to admit I think about your Phoenix often. Was so shocked of his passing. We travel a lot and I let my girls swim. I have been a lot pickier now because of Phoenix. Thanks for sharing his story and helping me learn about something I had never heard of. I am glad you will be getting another puppy. I bet Flip will be happy to have another buddy to hang out with!!:smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your losses, I can even begin to imagine your heartache. 
I am happy to hear a new puppy is coming into your life, hope this little one fills your heart with the much needed love and joy and helps your heart heal.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So sad :-(. But I am looking forward to "meeting" your new boy through this forum. We are going to need lots of photos and updates!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So much loss in such a short time. It really hits home when you see that lovely photo. I'm sorry for your heartache. A new pup will help lift your spirits for sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Loisiana*

I am so sorry about your 3 Goldens. If I don't already have them on the Rainbow Bridge, please email me their names and your screen name and the dates and years they crossed to the Bridge and I will add them.

So glad you are getting a puppy!!

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

crying with you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Too many losses in too short a time. And sweet Phoenix, so many of us cried with you. I still shed tears when I think of my heart and soul dog Jackson. We don't ever truly get over that loss. Sammy has been a real blessing and joy and I know your new pup will bring you and Flip much happiness.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you've lost Annabel too.

That's a wonderful picture of the four of them. Wishing that the new puppy brings you much happiness.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your losses. When we lose one of our heart dogs the hurt can bring us to our knees. I hope with all of my heart that your new puppy helps ease the pain and I am looking forward to seeing pictures of the little one.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your great losses in such a short time. Losing them at old age doesn't make it any easier but losing a young dog leaves a deep wound in the heart and takes long time to heal. As many on this forum I too cried many tears for sweet baby Phoenix. Sometimes I check back in his puppy thread and smile with my eyes full of tears, it really feels like losing my own.

Hope new puppy helps heal your heart and brings back laugh into your life. He sure has big paws to fill in.


----------

